# Taurons / Tiburones



## Domtom

Hola:

Sis plau, algú podria explicar-me què son els "taurons"? El contexte és la platja, però no em refereixo a això. Parlo pel que fa a las platges naturistes, a on els nudistes que hi van es queixen de la gent que s'hi acosta per molestar, tals com "taurons" i "voyeurs" per exemple.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi la paraula que més em sona és la de "miró", tot i que és clar que és un calc del castellà "mirón". _Tauró_ en aquest sentit mai no l'havia sentida. I com et sona "intrús"? No és específica d'aquest context, però segons com, s'hi pot adaptar


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Domtom,

Segons el Termcat, la traducció de "voyeur" en català és "escopòfil". Segons el GDLC escopofília és: escopofília 


[del gr. _skopéo_ 'mirar' i _-fília_]

_f_ PSIC Desig fort o habitud de contemplar actes sexuals o, simplement, persones nues.

Espero haver-te ajudat!
Salutacions
X:


----------



## chics

Però tauró és diferent que _voyeur_ (o escopòfil), és un aprofitat, una persona que va a sac, que ataca sense escrúpols, sobretot en una situació en la que té alguna mena d'avantatge sobre d'altres o de poder. En un context de feina pot ser semblant a "trepa".


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Però tauró és diferent que _voyeur_ (o escopòfil), és un aprofitat, una persona que va a sac, que ataca sense escrúpols, sobretot en una situació en la que té alguna mena d'avantatge sobre d'altres o de poder. En un context de feina pot ser semblant a "trepa".


 
La veritat és que jo a aquesta gent, la coneixia més com "buitre" (voltor?), encara que en alguna situació també he sentit "el tiburón" (com en aquesta canció), i suposo que en aquest context de platjas i tot això, queda millor.

Com ha dit la Chics, jo tampòc crec que sigui un "voyeur" si no que és algú que aprofita que està a una platja nudiste per mirar o refregar-se.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

Ah! Jo no havia sentit mai tauró...per definir aquest tipus d'actitud.
Em pensava que buscava una traducció al català de "voyeur"!

Salutacions a tots
X:


----------



## chics

"buitre" (voltor?) 

La diferència que jo veig entre _buitre_ i _tauró_ és que el buitre diguem que al final pot caure simpàtic, el que es tira a sobre del menjar en un bufet lliure, el que intenta lligar amb totes i va llençant tota la seva artilleria... normalment sense gaire èxit , etc.

Un tauró és "dolent", és un perill, és odiat. Molt bona la referència de la cançó, jo no l'havia sentit en el context d'una platja... Però potser la diferència és que un buitre seria el típic italià que intenta lligar mentre que el tauró l'imagino com el fastigós que va mirar a pits i culs, i si troba una manera de fregar-se amb algú millor. Jo dic sovint "buitres" a alguns amics meus, però no els diria "taurons".

Per cert, no sé si és català correcte ni d'on ve, ni si hi ha res millor. I ara no sé si s'utilitza gaire fora del meu cercle .
Potser pots dir "aprofitat" en aquest context?


----------



## Xerinola

chics said:


> "buitre" (voltor?)
> 
> La diferència que jo veig entre _buitre_ i _tauró_ és que el buitre diguem que al final pot caure simpàtic, el que es tira a sobre del menjar en un bufet lliure, el que intenta lligar amb totes i va llençant tota la seva artilleria... normalment sense gaire èxit , etc.
> 
> Un tauró és "dolent", és un perill, és odiat. Molt bona la referència de la cançó, jo no l'havia sentit en el context d'una platja... Però potser la diferència és que un buitre seria el típic italià que intenta lligar mentre que el tauró l'imagino com el fastigós que va mirar a pits i culs, i si troba una manera de fregar-se amb algú millor. Jo dic sovint "buitres" a alguns amics meus, però no els diria "taurons".
> 
> Per cert, no sé si és català correcte ni d'on ve, ni si hi ha res millor. I ara no sé si s'utilitza gaire fora del meu cercle .
> Potser pots dir "aprofitat" en aquest context?


 
Aprofitant que dius que podríem dir "aprofitat", potser també enganxaria: "viciós", "vell verd" (en el cas que sigui una persona gran), "calent mental" (seria una mica com "cachondo")...

Salutacions a tots
X:


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> "buitre" (voltor?)
> 
> La diferència que jo veig entre _buitre_ i _tauró_ és que el buitre diguem que al final pot caure simpàtic, el que es tira a sobre del menjar en un bufet lliure, el que intenta lligar amb totes i va llençant tota la seva artilleria... normalment sense gaire èxit , etc.
> 
> Un tauró és "dolent", és un perill, és odiat. Molt bona la referència de la cançó, jo no l'havia sentit en el context d'una platja... Però potser la diferència és que un buitre seria el típic italià que intenta lligar mentre que el tauró l'imagino com el fastigós que va mirar a pits i culs, i si troba una manera de fregar-se amb algú millor. Jo dic sovint "buitres" a alguns amics meus, però no els diria "taurons".
> 
> Per cert, no sé si és català correcte ni d'on ve, ni si hi ha res millor. I ara no sé si s'utilitza gaire fora del meu cercle .
> Potser pots dir "aprofitat" en aquest context?


 
Hola Chics,

No vull empreyar una discussió, però no conec ningú _buitre_ que sigui una bona persona. Per a mì, el _buitre_ és aquel que ataca a la teva novia al dia següent de haver terminar amb ella o que com dius en un buffet es menja tot que hi ha i no l´importa no deixar res pels altres. Potser que sigui un bón tema para el forum de castellà (massa profund pel meu català ).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

Gràcies a tots.

_Tauró_ ha de ser una cosa diferent a "voyeur", ja que l'autor fa una enumeració de les persones que venen a molestar a les platges nudistes, de manera que parla de _taurons_,_ mirons _(o escopòfils o voyeurs) i, de vegades, _exhibicionistes_.

Jo crec que _tauró_ deu ser el que en castellà es diu un _mujeriego_, o un _don Juan_ o també un _amigo de las faldas_ (aquesta última versió no m'agrada, com ja podeu imaginar  ).

Em baso en que pot cuadrar-hi, i en que, en el Grand Larousse E-F F-E, 2ª edició 1998, pàg. 73, _tiburón_ ve traduit, en una de les acepcions, per _"don Juan, coureur"_.

També m'agrada molt, i possiblement més afinat encara, el que diu *Xerinola*:



> Aprofitant que dius que podríem dir "aprofitat", potser també enganxaria: "viciós", "vell verd" (en el cas que sigui una persona gran), "calent mental" (seria una mica com "cachondo")...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Domtom,

Ara que ho dius, podria ser també "un sortit", o és un barbarisme del castellà (un salido)?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Antpax*. No em sona en català el que dius ara. Bé, apart de les esmentades, també: un _obsès_.


----------



## Domtom

Ja sé què entenen els nudistes per *tauró*! M'ho acaba de dir el mateix autor:



> Són homes que, a la platja on hi ha persones nues, es col·loquen
> orientats per veure en viu i en directe el panorama de l'entrecuix
> de les dones, tot i haver-hi més espai lliure. De vegades es posen
> gairebé a tocar dels peus de les noies o dones. La major part de les
> vegades es mantenen vestits.


Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## Antpax

Domtom said:


> Ja sé què entenen els nudistes per *tauró*! M'ho acaba de dir el mateix autor:
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies a tots.


 
Moltes gràcies Domtom. La veritat és que m´havies deixat amb el dubte.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

De res.

M'imagino que en castellà, i sempre en aquest contexte, és clar, també diràn _tiburones_...


----------



## Antpax

Domtom said:


> De res.
> 
> M'imagino que en castellà, i sempre en aquest contexte, és clar, també diràn _tiburones_...


 
Encara que no sóc un experte, sembla que sí, d´acord amb aquesta pàgina.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No essent expert en el tema de platges nudistes, es possible que la cagui; no obstant voldria especificar un estil de natació anomenat _el tauro_: hom -mascle excusivament, com és obvi- neda d'esquenes amb una trempera esplèndida -indispensable- aleshores es produeix l'efecte tauró en l'estela deixada per l'entrecuix. Per similitud diria que es refereixen als mirons que han de còrrer a l'aigua fins que les sangs tornen als cabals habituals. Tot es una inútil especulació, cert, però per mirar, a ningú li diuen tauró, com a molt, mort de gana.


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies, *Antpax*, per confirmar-m'ho tot mostrant-me aquest enllaç.

*Riu*, ni fots la pota ni la treus, busques una explicació i això està bé. Gràcies.


----------

